# How Goes It?



## darkzero (May 4, 2018)

How have you all been & what's new?


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2018)

Hey Will, happy to see you again. Lots of new guys joined and Canada is well represented. We're selling PM lathes by the bucketload and we've seen a major change in the moderator ranks.

We've missed you!!


----------



## darkzero (May 4, 2018)

Thanks, missed you too. I have noticed a lot of new faces in the Staff section. Selling PM lathes...who is we? Well I guess I just need to spend some time & try & catch up. It'll take me while & to get adjusted.


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2018)

darkzero said:


> Selling PM lathes...who is we?



I should have said that the forum has been "influencing" the purchase of PM lathes, largely for the quality of the product but also because of the service. New guys need new lathes and we're all about spending their money!


----------



## ttabbal (May 4, 2018)

@mikey is VERY good at that. A little too good, if my wife is to be believed.


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 4, 2018)

Hey  Will,welcome back.we
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 you.


----------



## brino (May 4, 2018)

darkzero said:


> How have you all been & what's new?



Great! 
It's Friday evening, the burgers are on the barbeque, the whole family is home, the whiskey and gingerale tastes great.
We've planned a nice meal out tomorrow to celebrate my oldest son finishing university.

Good to hear from you Will!

-brino


----------



## David S (May 4, 2018)

Another Canuc welcoming you back Will.  Looking forward to your contributions again.

David


----------



## thomas s (May 4, 2018)

Will, welcome back always enjoyed your posts.


----------



## darkzero (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for re-welcoming everyone! 

Good to see familiar faces again, er well names & avatars.

Ah so the Canadians are taking over huh? (Haha, I got nothing against Canadians )


----------



## kd4gij (May 4, 2018)

Back


----------



## Sleddog (May 5, 2018)

I had been wondering why no posts from you. Looked you up & saw you were “last seen” a few weeks ago so, just figured you had been too busy to post. 
Good to hear from you.


----------



## ACHiPo (May 5, 2018)

As I recall Will is pretty good at “enabling’ purchases!


----------



## darkzero (May 5, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> As I recall Will is pretty good at “enabling’ purchases!



Always happy to help friends spend their money!


----------



## Stonebriar (May 6, 2018)

I have missed your excellent project post..


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 6, 2018)

darkzero said:


> Ah so the Canadians are taking over huh?  )


That's news to me but I'll take it.


darkzero said:


> Always happy to help friends spend their money!


I don't mind , I saved more money listening to you,Mikey,bob K.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 6, 2018)

Hey what's this stuff called money , I've never found or had any .  No matter what I do it just pours out like my blood. Now more then ever before. Seems I must own Jefferson hospital they keep sending these things to collect money . Really how do I get some by next month they want $7,000  
So where does money come from guess I can ride my wheelchair into stores and Rob them at gun point . But I was raised to do the right thing but how really I've tried everything I can think of worked as best I could even from a wheelchair for fifteen or more years.  What do people want  I'd work all day repairing a motor and ask $100. They offer $50. Isn't my abilities worth my pay. Just like there's they come to estimate to do a job they expect $1,000 per day to repair a floor under the toilet three ft square . My wife thinks I charge to much do I really ??? Now I'm  not even able to work.


----------

